# GHL Profilux clearance SALE!!!!



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

*Limited quantities and limited products!*​ 


*ALL Items are marked down!!!!*​ 




*Not carrying Profilux again!*​ 


*HURRY ITEMS GOING FAST!!!*​


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

_*Profilux 3 Beginner Pack$929 Reg $975*_
*Profilux 2 Beginner Pack $549 Reg $599*
*Profilux 2 Entry Pack $475 Reg $499*

*Just a start!*​


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

_*ALL Prices have been reduced to clear stock! Limited Product!*_


----------

